# Frank and Ryan



## JDenz (Dec 6, 2002)

If you go to Frank Shamrock.com they say on the site that Ryan and Frank may be fighting in one of the next couple of Prides.  Now that is a fight I would like to see.


----------



## ace (Dec 15, 2002)

This Will Be an Action Fight
Ryan is Full of Energy.

But Frank Just Has to Many Weapons


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

Ya it should be a good fight.  I think some of this post got erased cause I thought I had already written this.


----------



## ace (Dec 15, 2002)

Must Be From The Crash


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

Ya about a weeks worth


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2002)

Yes, there are posts missing from 12/7 on (possibly some from 12/6 are missing too). We regret this. Daily backups were on the disk, so only the weekly backup was available.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

lol like 30 some posts from me so it must have been like 1000 for you lol


----------

